# Spiele Notebook um die 500 Euro



## rzrcop (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Ich suche ein Spielenotebook, dass wirklich zum größten Teil nur dafür genutzt wird, dh. vor allem LANs 

noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

wenns geht Nvidia, ausser ihr habt gute Gründe für ati^^
reichen 15,4 Zoll für ein Spielenotebook oder doch eher 17?

Lohnt es sich noch etwas zu warten?


lg


----------



## mephimephi (13. Februar 2011)

rzrcop schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Spielenotebook
> reichen 15,4 Zoll für ein Spielenotebook oder doch eher 17?
> 
> 
> lg



Für 500€ also, was so Spiele sollen denn darauf laufen?, Cs1.6?, guck halt mal selber auf Notebooksbilliger etc. und poste ein paar hier, dann gibts bestimmt Vorschläge dazu.


----------



## rzrcop (13. Februar 2011)

Ne, schon neuere^^

Also z.B. css, Cod 6, Blackops....sowas halt

Also in nem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen, dass das hier ganz gut sien soll:

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29B5GE Core i3, 4GB RAM, 1GB ATI bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das wär natürlich cool, aber bei Notebooksbilliger leider zu teuer:

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-5464G32Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de


Und sonst hab ich leider keine Ahnung, welches von denen am besten für Spiele geeignet ist.



Und noch:


> reichen 15,4 Zoll für ein Spielenotebook oder doch eher 17?
> 
> Lohnt es sich noch etwas zu warten?


----------



## der_knoben (13. Februar 2011)

Wichtig zum Zocken ist nicht die Notebookgröße, das ist deine Sache, wichtig ist die Auflösung, denn die wählt quasi die Graka aus.
Unter eine HD5650 würde ich allerdings kein Notebook kaufen.
Hier mal eine Liste mit Notebook Graka Benchmarks: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Das obere Notebook ist das bessere.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

von da her kauf dir das mit der 5730 ...


----------



## XtreMe- (13. Februar 2011)

Ich will dich jetzt zwar nicht umstimmen, aber ich möchte doch meine Erfahrung mit der Kombination "Games" und "Notebooks" teilen.
Zum ersten ist es total blöd mit der Notebooktastatur zu zocken. 
Außerdem werden die Teile richtig richtig heiß. Nach längerem zocken fangen schon Bluescreens an. Es läuft nichts flüssig. Mein Notebook ist bereits nach 1 Jahr zu schrott geworden. Meins war jetzt auch nicht so ein 300€ Teil. Es hat 900€ gekostet und hat "Ultimativen Gamingspaß" versprochen. Naja^^
Soviel von mir. Ahja bevor ich noch vergesse  Akku ist auch immer ein Problem, den musst du echt immer angeschlossen haben.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Notebooks sind nicht zum Spielen gedacht. Wenn schon eignen sie sich nicht. Das habe ich bemerkt. Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen GamingPC zusammengestellt und das Gaming macht gleich doppelt soviel spaß. Wenns nur CS wäre is ja ok, aber is es halt nicht ^^

Es ist immernoch deine Sache, ich bin der Meinung, dass Notebooks eher für Businness gedacht sind. Damit man die Dokumente immer dabei hat und so.

MfG 
XtreMe-

EDIT: Das Auslastendste Spiel, was ich gezockt habe, war CoD 5. Stell dir mal vor was mit deinem Notebook passiert, wenn du Black Ops etc. zockst.


----------



## rzrcop (13. Februar 2011)

jaja..

also mir geht es ja auch nur darum, nicht immer meinen riesen Tower mitschleppen zu müssen

Ne Alternative wär vlt noch son MiniPC, den man einfach unter die Arme nehmen kann...

Könnt ihr mir da mal bitte einen z7usammenstellen?


----------



## jensi251 (13. Februar 2011)

füßr 500 € wird es nichts gutes geben.


----------



## rzrcop (13. Februar 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> füßr 500 € wird es nichts gutes geben.




Notebook oder MiniPC?


----------



## vidman (13. Februar 2011)

Für einen annehmbaren Mini-PC müsstest du auf knapp 600€ aufstocken.

Vorschlag:
CPU: i5-760
GraKa: Gigabyte GTX460OC 1GB
Mainboard: EVGA P55V mikroATX (S1156)
RAM: 4GB Corsair DDR3-1333(CL9-9-9-24)
Netzteil: 450W
HDD: irgendwas SATA

Das sind ca. 500€ dann musst du noch ein Laufwerk und ein Gehäuse haben.

MfG


----------



## der_knoben (13. Februar 2011)

Edit: Siehe Anhang.

Bei der GTX460 könnte man eventuell noch was sparen: Statt der Gainward GTX460 GLH die Gigabyte GTX460OC nehmen. Aber Preis ist 500EUR und reicht völlig zum Zocken. Es muss halt nicht immer Intel sein - und schon gar nicht der 1156.

Mit nem Monitor zusätzlich müsstest du nochmal 100EUR mehr rechnen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (13. Februar 2011)

finde auch ,dass man im desktop bereich ruhig auf amd setzen kann.
da ist sind p/l technisch nicht ohne.

im mobilen eher wenig
muss man gucken wi die neue reihe wird


----------



## vidman (14. Februar 2011)

Entschuldigt

aber ich vergesse wirklich immer AMD mir schießt einfach nur Intel in den Kopf... vllt aber auch nur weil ich mich mit AMD GARNICHT(!) beschäftige.

Ist natürlich so gesehen die bessere/günstigere Variante.

MfG


----------



## Krausi (14. Februar 2011)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind Notebooks auf jeden Fall zum Spielen geeignet! Seit 2008 hatte ich ein Asus X53ka (HD2600, TurionX2 TL 64, 2gb RAM) also nicht das totale High End Teil. Damit konnte ich eigtl alle Cod's (2,4,5,6; CSS; Crysis etc) spielen! Natürlich nicht in maximaler Auflösung, aber das ist ja nicht der Hauptaugenmerk. Ich denke die Priorität liegt eben eher auf der Mobilität, da ist es vll eher egal mal ein paar Details wie AA/AF ein bisschen runterzuschrauben. 

Die 5730 hat wirklich ordentliche Leistung, die oben genannten Spiele sollten wirklich in mittlerer Qualität locker laufen. Akku kannst du eh raustun wenn du zuhause spielst, dadurch wird der geschont, Hitzepeobleme hatte ich nie.


----------



## eagle1989 (14. Februar 2011)

Warte auf den für 599 EUro: (kommt wohl im März / neues Modell)
Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk W7HP64 - Notebooks - CHIP Shop


oder wenn du nicht warten kannst kauf dir den:
Acer Aspire 5742G-464G75Mnkk 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der hat sogar 250 G mehr, aber 60 Euro mehr lohnt halt eigentlich nicht... deshalb würde ich warten auf den oberen.

kostet zwar 100 Euro bzw 160 Euro mehr als dein Budget aber es lohnt sich!

Das sind 2 echt gute Hyperkisten für den Preis, wo du normalerweiße locker 800-900 Euro investieren müsstest. Die Graka reicht locker für alle genannten Spiele aus und der Prozessor ist sehr schnell. Nachteile sind kein USB3 und kein Bluerayplayer, das wirst du aber in deinem Preissegment nie finden.

DIe Leute die meinen Notebooks sind nicht für Zocker geeignet, sind Leute die meinten mit einer Aldikiste zocken zu können.

Man kann mit dem Notebook schön gechillt auf der Coach zocken mit externen Maus. Im Bett surfen und bissi facebooken , youtuben und co und für richtiges zocken geht man an den Schreibtisch wo noch ein schöner Monitor bereitsteht und man ihn an seine Gamingstation anschließt. Wenn man ihn mittnehmen will zu Freunden / Freundin kein  Problem.

Natürlich für Leute die gerne 24 Stunden am Tag einen PC anhaben zum downloaden von XYZ ist ein Notebook zu schade für.


----------



## rzrcop (14. Februar 2011)

eagle1989 schrieb:


> Warte auf den für 599 EUro: (kommt wohl im März / neues Modell)
> Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk W7HP64 - Notebooks - CHIP Shop




ja, is halt schwierig...
Aber da ich wqarsch doch eher noch mehr auf Mobilität setze, wirds wohl ein Notebook werden.

Der sieht ja zumindest mal ganz gut aus 
Nur der Preis is halt noch son Problem...
Aber 2, 3 Monate kann ich hscon noch warten und vlt kostet der ja dann iwann 500


----------



## Alex555 (14. Februar 2011)

ich spreche aus Erfahrung, hab jetzt ein Studio 15, auch verwendet um zu zocken, und ich steige demnächst wieder auf einen Desktop um. Der Laptop hat sich für mich nicht als Platform durchgesetzt, für 500€ wirst du nicht glücklich werden, irgendetwas wird immer kommen. Vllt überhitzt das 529€ Notebook ja nach 20min zocken, für den Preis kannst du nichts erwarten. 
Entweder du sparst noch ein wenig, und kaufst dir für 700€ was, oder du kaufst dir von dem schönen Geld einen Desktop, der 3x so schnell ist. Zu dem Lenovo NB: Das wurde bei denen am Anfang schon 89*C CPU und 85C*C GPU heiss, das Teil throttelt dir im Sommer 100%ig. Im Sommer, und wenn das NB schon den Staub eines Jahres in sich hat wird spätestens das throtteln beginnen, und zocken damit zum k.. werden. http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4c4415e3c3e9d
BTW: Dass man mit einer Mobility 2600 keine Hitzeprobleme hat sagt gar nichts, die Zeiten haben sich geändert.
Während man früher 2 Lüfter verwendet hat, um die HW zu kühlen muss jetzt alles ultra leise sein, und stattdessen brutzelt das Teil schön vor sich hin. Für mich hat sich das Thema laptop + zocken für die nächsten Jahre erledigt, dafür ist ein Desktop viel zu schön (gute Komponenten, leichte Austauschbarkeit) 
Ich würde dir von so einem Laptop abraten, du kannst natürlich auch Glück haben und mit dem Teil glücklich werden. 
Grüße Alex555


----------



## eagle1989 (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Notebook kaput geht, gibts immer noch Wiederuf bzw Gewährleistung btw. Garantie.

Ein Notebook hält halt nur etwa 3-5 Jahre. Hingegen ein Desktop auch 3-5 Jahre hält, aber die defekten Teile schneller und einfacher ausgetauscht werden können. Ein Notebook schmeißt man halt dann weg und kauft sich ein neues. 

Veraltet ist ein Notebook nach etwa 2 Jahren. Ein Desktop nach etwa 3-4 Jahren.

Man muss sich halt die Frage stellen: Kauft man sich alle 2-4 Jahre ein neues Notebook und schmeißt das alte weg oder kauft man sich einen Desktop und rüstet den immer wieder auf und investiert 200 EUro nochmal und er hält 6-7 Jahre.

Da ich mir auch alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy hole, hole ich mir gerne auch ein neues Notebook. So gehts doch mit allen Dingen...


----------



## PrayStation (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte sich kein Notebook kaufen, wenn man zocken will. Ein Notebook ist dafür nicht geeignet, mehr zur Textbearbeitung, Programmieren, surfen (auch auf der Couch). Ich muss sagen, ich will mitlerweile nicht mehr auf mein Notebook verzichten müssen. Kann man schon mal schnell was auf der Couch googln und Abends im Bett noch mal schnell auf Facebook checken, wer noch mal schnell Facebook anguggt^^

Find es aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man mal zu nem Freund schnell das Ding mitnehmen kann und dann mal kurz ne Runde mit ihm zu zocken, darf man halt nicht dieselben Ansprüche haben, wie an einem Desktop^^

(Und vergesst bei euren Rechnungen immer die Sachen, die beim Laptop dabei sind nicht (Tastatur, Maus (ok. nimmt man auch meistens extern), Bildschirm, Bluetooth, Wlan usw. Dann sind die preislich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht^^

Und jetzt zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich will mir auch grad ein neues Notebook kaufen (da mein altes leider am Deckel bricht und sich die Reperatur nicht mehr lohnt)

Meint ihr Man sollte lieber auf: Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk W7HP64 - Notebooks - CHIP Shop warten
oder
Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820TG-334G50MNks Produktbewertungen - Notebooks - CHIP Shop
nehmen?
Weil die längere Akkulaufzeit beim 2. find ich schon verlockend^^


----------



## eagle1989 (14. Februar 2011)

PrayStation schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte sich kein Notebook kaufen, wenn man zocken will. Ein Notebook ist dafür nicht geeignet, mehr zur Textbearbeitung, Programmieren, surfen (auch auf der Couch). Ich muss sagen, ich will mitlerweile nicht mehr auf mein Notebook verzichten müssen. Kann man schon mal schnell was auf der Couch googln und Abends im Bett noch mal schnell auf Facebook checken, wer noch mal schnell Facebook anguggt^^
> 
> Find es aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man mal zu nem Freund schnell das Ding mitnehmen kann und dann mal kurz ne Runde mit ihm zu zocken, darf man halt nicht dieselben Ansprüche haben, wie an einem Desktop^^
> 
> ...



Für deine Verhältnisse würd teoretisch ein Netbook reichen der für Facebook und Co ausgelegt ist, - ich habe dafür mein Iphone 4 

Wenn du was zum zocken willst dann den Aspire. Wenn du was für Facebook und Surfen suchst dann Netbook bzw Ipad


----------



## rzrcop (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin mir doch sicher, ein Notebook zu kaufen und es zu riskieren, is einfach viel praktischer^^  Also der scheint ja ganz gut zu sein!?


Der scheint ja ganz gut zu sein
Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk W7HP64 - Notebooks - CHIP Shop


Was meinen denn die anderen zu dem?
Irgendwelche Alternativen? 

Und wie ist die 540M im Vergleich zu der GTX 260 (Desktop)?


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Februar 2011)

Gamingnotebook für 500€ ist möglich, ja. Aber nicht für Spiele wie CoD 5 und höher.

Nimm einen Mini-PC und setze dir ein Budget von knapp 600€. Damit hast du was richtig richtig tolles. Wie sieht es mit einem Bildschirm und Sound sowie Peripherie aus?

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe hier ein Lenovo Y560 hier und ich bin angenehm überracht was das kleine so alles leistet  C&C 3 läuft flüssig, auch BC2 lässt sich auf moderaten Details spielen. Mit mehr habe ich noch nicht versucht


----------



## rzrcop (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber einen normalen Desktop PC habe ich ja schon, der auch noch völlig ausreicht, auch für neuere Spiele.
Und es geht auch darum, mal im Wohnzimmer oder im Bett ins Internet zu gehn...
Und Cod5 z.B. wird doch wohl funktionieren mit einer 540M, oder? Wenn auch bei mittlerer bis niedriger Grafik!?

Also ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn dann ein Notebook, fragt sich nur noch welches  (Aber Danke für eure Hinweise )

lg


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

Im Anfangstext hieß es anders. Also wenn deine Ansprüche wo gesunken sind kommst du mit der GT540 weiter ja.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## chris-gz (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich hatte das Acer 8942 G 18 Zoll bis vor kurzem mit i7 quad 1,6 GHz ner Ati 5850 und 6GB Ramm. Das Teil hat 1200€ gekostet und nich mal darauf lief BlackOps optimal wenn man dann mal 3 Stunden spielen wollte. Für 500€ kann ich mir nich vorstellen das da was annehmbares findest wo dann über ner Auflösung von 800 * 600 spielen kannst und dann auch nicht sonst alles runterstellen musst.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

chris-gz schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Acer 8942 G 18 Zoll bis vor kurzem mit i7 quad 1,6 GHz ner Ati 5850 und 6GB Ramm. Das Teil hat 1200€ gekostet und nich mal darauf lief BlackOps optimal wenn man dann mal 3 Stunden spielen wollte. Für 500€ kann ich mir nich vorstellen das da was annehmbares findest wo dann über ner Auflösung von 800 * 600 spielen kannst und dann auch nicht sonst alles runterstellen musst.




Sehe ich genauso. Ich würde ja sterben bei solchen Spielbedingungen.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Februar 2011)

Wie schon oben geschrieben das Lenovo schafft BC2 mit mittleren Details ~40-50FPS


----------



## rzrcop (21. Februar 2011)

Is halt blöd, dass der eine sagt, dass es schrecklich is und der andere sagt wieder dass es super läuft 

Also mit dem Problem, dass die Grafik vlt nicht reicht hab ich jetzt schon verstanden...ich will nur noch wissen, welches denn des optimale wär 

Acer dachte ich mir halt, dass es sicherer ist, als das Lenovo!?

lg


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Lenovo loben. Das sind keine schlechten Notebooks die kaum einer kennt, sondern gut zusammengestellte Notebooks die auch gut aussehen 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## elemer (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werfe bei der Gelegenheit mal *ASUS* in den Raum 

2009 hab ich mir (zusätzlich zu meinem Desktop, sh. Sig) einen Laptop angeschafft. Weil es mir nicht um die absolute Mobilität im Sinne eines Netbooks ging, wollte ich auf jeden Fall was mit 3D-Grafikeinheit.

Dabei ist meine Wahl auf den damaligen Gamer-Beststeller von notebooksbilliger gefallen: den weißen Asus X64V mit nVidia GT240M für ~700€.

Und jetzt kommen wir zum Punkt: nix laute Lüfter, nix Überhitzung, nix Abstürze - DAS TEILT LÄUFT UND LÄUFT UND LÄUFT...

Ich habe im Freundes- und Kollegenkreis gute Vergleiche mit Acer (klappriger Düsenflieger), Dell (lahme Krücke und schlechte Verarbeitung) und Apple (natürlich nur auf die Verarbeitung bezogen). Und da muss ich echt sagen, mein Asus schlägt sich hervorragend und ich finde auch die Verarbeitungsqualität außergewöhnlich!

Viele Kollegen haben sich auch einen Asus geholt, nachdem sie mein Laptop inspiziert hatten. Also meine Empfehlung: für einen Laptop lieber einen 50er oder 100er mehr ausgeben, Qualitätsware kaufen, dann ist das Teil auch nach 3, 4 oder sogar 5 Jahren noch funktionstüchtig und reicht für ältere Games (und die werden ja auf vielen LANs gezockt, oder)! Für 500€ bekommt man meiner Meinung nach fürs Zocken ungeeignete oder beschnittene Hardware!

P.S. Was mir auch immer wieder mit "top Verarbeitung" empfohlen wird bzw. gut abschneidet ist Samsung!

EDIT: Wenn ich mir http://www.notebooksbilliger.de so anschaue, hat Asus momentan nichts in der Preis/Leistungsklasse meines Laptops zu bieten - schade!


----------



## chris-gz (22. Februar 2011)

Noch mal zu TE weil du meintest der eine sagt so der andere sagt so. Perfekt laufen tun die aktuellen Games nich mal auf nem Alienware MegaMonster Geldmülleimer 5000€ Laptop wenn man das dann mit einem Desktop vergleicht der das selbe Geld gekostet hat.

Es kommt halt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an die du stellst. Für manch einen reicht eine geringere Auflösung mit wenig Details völlig aus um zu zocken. Leute wie ich zb. wollen immer FullHD und so nah wie möglich an den Max-Einstellungen zocken und das alles auf einem schön großen Bildschirm. Aber wie gesagt ist Geschmaksache.

So aber wenn Lapi und du noch 200 locker machen kannst würd ich mir den von meinem Vorredner mal anschaun bei 500€ möcht ich aber lieber keinen Tip abgeben was Gamingnotebooks angeht.

Gruß Chris


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Februar 2011)

rzrcop schrieb:


> Also mit dem Problem, dass die Grafik vlt nicht reicht hab ich jetzt schon verstanden...ich will nur noch wissen, welches denn des optimale wär
> 
> Acer dachte ich mir halt, dass es sicherer ist, als das Lenovo!?
> 
> lg



Naja Acer ist das Typische Mediamarkt /Staurn Produkt was jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss jedoch bewegt sich das Lenovo in einer anderen Klasse was die Qualität angeht 
Wenn dirr Lenovo nichts sagt dann eventuell IBM (u.a. Thinkpad) ? Lenovo verkauft deren Notebooks unter ihrem Namen.


----------



## rzrcop (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mich jetzt nochmal ne Stunde bei notebooksbilliger umgeschaut und kam zum Entschluss, dass das Lenovo einfach das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat (rein von den Daten) und auch lange danach die Konkurenz nicht mithalten kann.
Also ich meine das hier:

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29B6GE Core i5, 4GB, 1GB ATI bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die Bewertungen sagen halt, dass es mit er Stabilität manchmal Probleme gibt...

Also 600 wär ich dann halt shcon noch bereit zu zahlen 

Aber noch so als Frage:
Zum Zocken lohnt sich doch dann nich das Modell für 700 oder? Da wird der I7 doch garnicht richtig ausgelastet oder? 

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29BBGE CORE i7-KNALLER! bei notebooksbilliger.de


Edit:

Für 700 würd ich doch eher der hier lohnen!?:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/acer+aspire+5742g+488g75mnkk


@D3N$0: Ja, habs auch vorhin bemerkt, dass Lenovo ja IBM is ^^


lg


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn eines mit I5 dann das welches ich verlinkt hatte, da bei diesem der Turbo höher taktet, und dann einfach für 25€ unter zubehör nochmal einen 2GB Riegel kaufen schon hat man ein gutes Gesammtpaket 
Das Modell mit I7 wäre warscheinlich etwas Performanter aber verbraucht dafür auch mehr Strom und er Akku hält nich so lange


----------

